# How difficult is it to set up a forum?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I am part of a large extended family of friends who can't get together so often anymore, and I was thinking I would like to start an online forum for us. I have absolutely no idea how to start it or what is involved. 

I like the format here - I am familiar with it and find this type easy to navigate (I go to other forums which have this same layout/template.) But they may simply be because I am used to it. 

This would just be for members of our group to chat and yammer and stay in touch. Like an online living room. Like stopping in for a cup of tea. No google sense ads or anything like that. 

So how hard is it to do this?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Not hard at all!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Mama Crow said:


> Not hard at all!


ummm..........Care to elaborate?:nerd:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Heehee, sure .... there are many to choose from.

I have been real happy with my SMF forum ... it was easy and free to set up.

My forum will never be as big as some others (like HT) but I don't want it to, either.

I set mine up like a mini-library ... but conversation is still very welcome.

Take a look at mine, and if you like the feel of it research http://www.simplemachines.org/

And if you want to take the plunge, and need help setting up ... I'll be more than happy to help you, and guide you on your way.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The easy way it to setup a private Yahoo chat group...


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Gary in ohio said:


> The easy way it to setup a private Yahoo chat group...


Ya beat me to it.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Yahoo groups don't have quite the feel I'm looking for. 

Is there much involved in administering a SMF forum?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

That depends upon how you look at it. It's not really hard at all to set one up. You need at least

- a server with some space on it
- the ability to create an SQL DB
- and some very basic knowledge about computers and file structure

If you have at least that, it's not too hard. I as well as others are pretty familiar with SMF (Simple Machines) and their forum is VERY informational. And it's free.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

> To run SMF, the webserver you're hosted on must meet a few simple requirements. These are not terribly high, and as such most hosts meet them.
> 
> * Any webserver that properly supports PHP, such as Apache or Internet Information Services (IIS).
> * PHP 4.1.0 or higher. The following directives are required to be set correctly in php.ini:
> ...


The software is free. The hosting account is not. You will have to have your own domain and hosting account to make this work.

It's a basic install once you have set up the SQL Db on the server.

Usually the instructions are pretty strait forward and are simple to follow.

I'm sure this software, like many others, are template based and you can choose from many looks and feels provided. If you are crafty at php and server side includes you can write you own template and make the forum truly yours.

Are they easy to maintain? I guess that would depend on how much work you want to devote to it.

Like the quote says, you will need a real hosting account. I'm not sure this will run on Homesite or Some of those host for free things. You MUST have the ability to create an SQL Db on the host machine.

I have many types of forum software running on my servers for various customer but not this SMF software. Looks compatible.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How about a blog? 

You could make all the family members authors. If they have something important to post or have pictures to post, they can do it and everyone can add comments. You could do this on WordPress or Blogger for free.

Or maybe you just create a base post every month and everyone can comment there.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

No, I thought about a blog, but I really want to do a forum type.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you think you might like SMF, you can look under the hood at this demo. Just click on the demo Admin Page link and use the supplied admin username and password.

ETA - Here are just a few themes that are available for SMF. link


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

I like "free". Our family has a free account with:
http://invisionfree.com/
The format is similar to Homesteading and it works well for our purposes. I also use Invision for hosting my personal website and forum (not free).

You might give it a trial run before you invest in a domain and hosting account.
Good luck!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

dlwelch said:


> I like "free". Our family has a free account with:
> http://invisionfree.com/
> The format is similar to Homesteading and it works well for our purposes. I also use Invision for hosting my personal website and forum (not free).
> 
> ...


Thanks, I checked that out. I was wondering how it could all be free -- and there it was in the terms and conditions: if you want a board in other than English, you have to pay for "ad removal". This would not be a commercial forum - it would be a private forum, a "dining room table" as it were, for about 100 people, and I know we wouldn't want ads at the dinner table.

So far, SMF ("Single Mormon Female"? :baby04 is looking like the best course of action.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Can a SMF be put up on blogspot/blogger?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Simple answer: No


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

snoozy said:


> So far, SMF ("Single Mormon Female"? :baby04 is looking like the best course of action.



Honey, it stands for "*S*noozy *M*akes *F*orum."


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Check your ISP - some offer free bandwidth for your own website. It will likely be a very small amount, but if you keep up to date with keeping it clean and don't allow photo uploads it should be sufficient.
If you want more, lots of times the ISP will offer extra space for X amount of $$ added onto your monthly bill.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Mama Crow said:


> Honey, it stands for "*S*noozy *M*akes *F*orum."


Ha!!:clap:


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

How Do I said:


> Simple answer: No


Simple is good! I kinda thought that might be the case...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought a forum would be good for my family also and had a number of family members agree - it went well for a couple weeks and then got used less and less and finally died out.
Get your feet wet with Yahoo forums (they're free) first and see if the interest is really there and keeps up before you spend any money and time unless you have plenty of both.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

> Check your ISP - some offer free bandwidth for your own website. It will likely be a very small amount, but if you keep up to date with keeping it clean and don't allow photo uploads it should be sufficient.
> If you want more, lots of times the ISP will offer extra space for X amount of $$ added onto your monthly bill.


I don't know of any ISP that will let you install a Data Base on their free (Personal) hosting with your account.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

You've all managed to convince me that it is not that hard, so I am putting out there with the group to see if they think there might be interest in it. We shall see.


----------

